# Kumho tires are CRAP!



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

what is wrong with Kumho there tires suck so bad...... i bought a set one month and buy the end of 3 weeks they were blad completly worn evenly across.. i never once spun the tires and did any crazy turns or hit the brakes hard.. 

i took one trip to NC 8 hour round trip and wow there they were bald... pieces of crap.. so I called kumho dealer here and they siad that my car wasnt aligned i was like it is and I have the specs to prove it .. i had the car aligned the day i boght the tires buy a computer. 

so they said i spun them i was like nope they said i drove to hard i was like nope ... 

they said it was my fault anyways and said they wont grant the warrenty 
i was like wtf....... 


what should i do? 

my tires are bald and im almost broke


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm, I have had my Kumhos on since December or so, and there's still plenty of tread left, and my alignment is a little out of whack. Maybe your tires were a fluke?


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

i tried to tell them that too but they gave me the cold shoulder
also the tires got real hot and sticky .... like more sticker than a normal tire ... actually reminded me of the nascar tires.

and my dad siad the compound was too soft and looks like race compound

they were kumho ecsta or whatever lol

suppose tobe a touring tire.

that junk would get big rocks stuck in it too.


----------



## peter96 (May 4, 2002)

What size and speed rating?

Mine were fine (9k, one track event) until it got hot outside. Then the tread just seemed to evaporate. I went from 1/2 tread to practically none in about four weeks. Even wear, align in spec.
Just daily driving, less than a thousand miles.

I have 205/50 15 712s in W speed rate. These tires are also available in V speed. Don't know what the diff is between the two.

My next tires are going to be S03s.


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

they are 205/40/R16 

the speed rating i cannot remmeber but it was like 140mphhttp://www.kumhotireusa.com/pages/pcr/711.htm

that is like what i had not called that though.

anyways they shouldnt have worn so quick because for one thing when they wore down and got so sticky it had been raining and was still raining all day


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

What are they called? If they're the V700 or victoracer then they are R compound tires, which aren't meant to be driven daily because they're so soft. If they're 712s, maybe you can wait a few months and then call about the warranty again so it seems like it's at least been a while that you've had the tires, and then they went bald.


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

they were the 711's exactly

i checked it today.


----------



## slowSER (Jun 14, 2002)

Dropped89 said:


> *what is wrong with Kumho there tires suck so bad...... i bought a set one month and buy the end of 3 weeks they were blad completly worn evenly across.. i never once spun the tires and did any crazy turns or hit the brakes hard..
> *


Were all 4 tires worn badly?

What are your alignment specs?

How did they remind you of NASCAR tires?


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

ok I only had the kumhos on the front I have bfgoodriches on the back that have ben on the back for a year and a half now.

I have the spec sheet if anyone wants to see it. plus i went back to have pepboys check out the algnment and they said it was fine.

I do photography during the nascar races and get full pit passes to anywhere in the raceway so if you have ever seen a nascar tire after being run there hot sticky and have shit all stuck in them..

thats why i said they reminded me of nascar.

everyone sais aligment but its been checked twice its inline..

the camber is fine too.
even if i was out of alignment they should have not worn blad in two weeks and when i say bald i meen absolutly no tread evenly across ... 

i just dont get it.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Man thats weird. I have a set of 712's on my car. They have a lower tread wear rating than your 711's(280 vs.320). I have run them for almost 2 summers now. One summer with way too much negative camber and slightly messed up toe, and this summer with about -1.1deg camber and decent toe. My tires are still in pretty good shape. I almost think maybe you may have got a bad set. BTW what were you running for air pressures?? Did you check your air psi often??? Since I am a car tech I would like to see that alignment spec sheet. Id like to help you figure this out.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I agree...pretty strange...

I've heard of a few getting side wall impact type bulges... for no reason at all... It happened to me recently....but what you're describing is another story..

We will be changing tires on Project 200SX... going with Toyo Proxes T1-S


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

ok here are the sepcs also I know I was running 5psi under what they are rated.http://www.jjvphotography.com/Sentra/alignspecs.jpg

the image is to big to post here so there is the link

any help would be great


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

hmmm...my friend had 711's on the rear of his car and they wore out in no time. but he drove the hell out of them...burnouts, kicking it sideways, etc. but if you did nothing to abuse them..it could have just been a bad set??


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

ok this is really erking me ... i called kumho and all they give me is sir there isnt any mileage warranty on these.. he said because there ultra high performance i was like no htere not you have them listed under just high performance section and they say they good for LONG MIALEAGE... i need to talk to someone higher they make it so hard



DIE KUMHO DIE! I want to set my tires on fire and throw them into there factory building and set them all on fire lol
thats how i feel right now!


----------



## slowSER (Jun 14, 2002)

Dropped89 said:


> *ok I only had the kumhos on the front I have bfgoodriches on the back that have ben on the back for a year and a half now.
> *


Put the BFG's on the front and see if the tires turn out the same way. I have a hard time believing that the Kumhos are the problem. There are a number of things that I would look at if my tires were like that (tie rod end links, control arms, wheel bearings, etc) before blaming the tires. Between me, my girlfriend and a couple friends, we have bought a whole lot of Kumhos over the years and never had problems with abnormal wear. Victoracers, Ecsta V700s, 712s ...


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

most of those parts you named are brand new on my car and like i said its been checked out and all everything is straight on the car. 
Touring Tires dont get that hot nor sticky and definatly are not that soft.

i would like to put the bfgoodriches on the front but the kumhos are alread blad so i need to buy new tires either way. 


also it shouldnt be so hard to beleive that a company that treats there customers like crap will give you crap.

Im glad you have good results with them I havnt.


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

these are my crappy tires I cant drive the car for obvious reasons heh


----------



## peter96 (May 4, 2002)

Just suck it up and buy new tires.

No one is going to warranty those IMO.


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

Dude, those are race tires. They are not street Kumhos. The street ones have a deep rain channel in the center, those you showed us, do not. Please take a better picture of the tire. A good over all picture would be the best.


----------



## slowSER (Jun 14, 2002)

eric96ser said:


> *Dude, those are race tires. They are not street Kumhos. The street ones have a deep rain channel in the center, those you showed us, do not. Please take a better picture of the tire. A good over all picture would be the best. *


What he said.  Those look a lot like the Ecsta V700s (R-compound sticky tires).


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok, he said that they were kumho 711's. 711's dont have a deep groove down the middle. I dont know about you guys, but I cant tell what kind of tread was there in the first place. by looking at the grooves that are left on the sides you can deffinetly tell that they are not Victoracer V700's, so that leaves us with ECSTA V700's and what he said they were, 711's. Notice in his last pic, you can see an "A". So indeed we are looking at an ECSTA tire. Now here is the confirmation.. On the racing tire the V700 comes right after(about an inch) the ECSTA. On the 711 there is nothing right after the ECSTA.


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm looking at the amount of rocks on the tires. Those are ECSTA V700s. No Kumho street tire will pick up rocks like that. Those tires have a 50 tread wear. Just because he bought 711s, doesn't mean he was given 711s.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Did you not read the last couple of lines in my post above?? Look at the markings on the sidewall. You are right a street compund wouldnt do that...unless it was a deffective set.


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

I take that back, those are not ECSTA V700s.
ECSTA V700s









V711s









Get new tires, and find another place to do the alignment. Something other than tires is the cause. Just because the alignment machine says you are okay, doesn't mean that the machine doesn't need calibration. I've had an alignment done with 0 toe, and driving home, the steering wheel was at 45 deg to the left, while driving straight.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Alignment machines are very good at what they do, I have no doubt that his settings are good(I looked at the sheet myself). As for having zero toe and a wheel 45deg off, that is the technicians fault not the machine. You can set zero toe and point the wheel anywhere you want when you do an alignment. I did a tape measure alignment on my car after getting a new set of tires because it was so far off after lowering the car. I used a tape measure to get the toe to zero, and my wheel ended up almost 90deg off. When I started working at the shop I am at now i re-aligned my car. The machine showed zero toe just like I set it, and the wheel was off. It can happen, I have tons of other "wrong wheel position alignment" stories if you want to here them. Another thing, look at how even the wear is on those tires. If the aligment was off the wear would not be that even. His spec sheet showed about -1 deg of camber.. With that much wear on the out side and a negative cambered setting, the inside of the tires would probly have blown out by now.


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

Pat your like one of the few guys who understands were im coming from here... the tires I were giving mite have said they were 711's but could have been a bad batch with R compound on them ive drivin on many tires and there jsut inst somthing right about these..

no as for sucking it up i would love to just go buy a new set but I dont have the money.

I have to wait to get enough money to spare.

and Again I will state there is nothing wrong with my car. lol

I wont let this thing go so quietly with Kumho. I will buy anopther set in the mean while but doesnt meen i wont stop haggaling them to own up..

I work in retail everyday along with a second job running news camera's. so i dont have much time for people not doing there job right..

ok scenerio: someone comes into staples with a $1200.00 printer 30 days later from purchase with the reciept. Sais the machine has malfuctioned and is getting error messages. What do I do?
I say sir/mam, Can I get a new machine for you? (after making sure the error is true). They say either that or I want my money back. I say well mam/sir if you are not satisfied with your new machine then we will certainly refund the money. so he/she sais ok I will try another one. WE do the return and she/he is on there way.

sounds simple enough huh. buy following this basic prosedure you can find that it avoids very angry customers and nasty situations.

lets check Kumhos score on that..

0000000000000000000000000

across the board.

just think about it. anyways you dont have to agree with me but there is my 2cents.

peace


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

You should get in contact with the Better Business Bureau(BBB) to get compensated and get that dealer in check since those tires do have a warranty period.


----------



## peter96 (May 4, 2002)

barnoun-


> You should get in contact with the Better Business Bureau(BBB) to get compensated


You can file a report if the dealer is a member, but BBB does not compensate people.



> those tires do have a warranty period.


For manufacturing defects. You will have to prove it. The lot # will be on the tires. Khumo can see if there have been any other issues with that lot.

Dropped89-
I think I might have found a contributing cause. Are your pics the left or right front tire?


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

my friend swears up and down the kumho tires are the best. i will have to let him see this....


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

they are of the left drivers side tire.. i will be happy to take some of the right passengers side tire but felt there was no need do to it looking exactly the same.


----------



## peter96 (May 4, 2002)

Oh well, nevermind.
If it was the right, they would have been running backwards, but they aren't.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*my set.........*

i run on kumho victoracer v700's 195/55 r14's on '89 pulsar nx se wheels, strictly for autocross, they grab great, but like everybody said, not for everyday driving.......unless you would want to buy another set soon.....


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

i went to sears today got inline to get the bfgoodrich euro TA's put on 106$ a tire.... but then i dipped out at the last minute cause i asked about there warranty ... guess what no warranty and i really think that is shitty from a H rated tire......

but im going back to spend the extra doe on some Z rated yoko's they are 40,000 mile warranty on those shiz and like 10 dollars more each than the bfgoodrich.
so im getting those.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

dude, you should just take whats left of those balding tires and do a hugeass burnout till they blow (while of course making a nice video for us all to watch of the whole thing!!  )

-Nick


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

sentrastud thats a good idea. lol I think i will just have to do that  and send the video to kumho too tell them what i think of them.


----------



## wickedsr20de (Apr 30, 2002)

lmao! Burn baby burn!!!


----------



## martin_g34 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm sorry to hear about your problem man. What tire is listed on your receipt? I know its a stupid question, but I dont think anyone has asked about that yet. Does it match what your tire says?

And before everyone starts bashing on Kumho I would like to share my opinion on the Kumho ECSTA Supra 712's. They've been on my car for almost a year and I've ran two track events on them. I have not had any problems with them at all, and in fact I'm gonna run a third track event on them soon. I know that we have different tires but I just want to point out that all of their products aren't crap. Just my $0.02

Martin


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

why would the reciept matter ..... anyways it sais i was sold the 711's 

the tires i recieved were still crap.... im glad more people have had goodluck with them .. but i wont ever buy anything from them again they are blacklisted from me and my friends.

I have been spreading the word to everyone not to buy them and most people are listning to me. most are going to sumatumo and yokohoma. because of there warranties.


not to say the tires you have are bad. but wont stop me from bashing them from my experience


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I mounted tires for four years and Pat's right about your alignment, it was dead on. Your tire pressure was even good. It wore evenly across the tire. I learned to read tires very well and could tell someone exactly what was the problem. Used to piss off guys who had cut their springs or had hyros and drove around on fucked up alignments, they'd go through new tires in a month and want to claim the tires were defective. Then I'd point out that the moulding hairs on the tires were still there on the inside edge of the tire, with all the thread there and the outside edge was down to the belts. Not to mention that usually their tires were squared off because their suspension wasn't keeping the tires on the road. Then I'd pull the tire off, and put their rim on the balancer and show them that their $3K gold wire rims were also no longer prefectly balanced because they were bent. Looking at your tires and believing that you didn't abuse them, the tires are definately defective.


----------



## Sicx13 (May 2, 2002)

*dopped 89*

i got my tires at sears and got a warranty. i got 205/40/17 Falken ZIEX 502s 35000/3 year warranty. ood tire check em out


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

v700 victoracers........
falkens......
sumitomos.......
yokohamas......
dunlops.......
heck, why not have one set each and see how it goes.......


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I got the Ecsta's w/ a warranty. Actually I only have one. But it came with a warranty just the same. Does anyone have legal expertise on the forum, enough to point you in the right direction? THat's so bullshit what happened to you bro!! Tire's are expensive enough w/out having to replace defective one's. I say smoke em if you got em though!!! POST pic's please!!! when you get lemon's make lemonade!!!


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

I had the 712's for about 3 years of hard driving, track, drag and crazy burnouts. Rotated them like 4 times. (every 7K). The fronts are just showing the effects of negative camber so I put them on the back. 

They are better than Falkens anyday! And forget P700's.


----------



## Sicx13 (May 2, 2002)

> They are better than Falkens anyday!


did you have bad experience with falkens? ive had them for almost a year with hardly any wear


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

Dropped,
Dude that's crazy. Do what my boss always told me. Chew your way up the food chain. Remember, call the CSR, the CSR will *always* give you their bullshit policy statement. Politely ask to speak the to the acting supervisor. Secondly, they will likely say they have to talk to their boss. Tell them you would be glad to do that for them, and have them connect you through. Here's where the real fun starts. Tell him your situation, and that you have never had this problem with tires before, and have had 2 seperate mechanics attest that your alignment is accurate. If he would like you would be glad to fax him a written statement of the two mechanics. If he calls you on it, have the two earlier sign it; it never hurts. Now, tell him you would be glad to email him the pictures of your tires showing that the tire wear is even. If he calls you on it do it. Now after doing both of these, get back in contact with him (make *SURE* to get his name) and ask him to replace the tires. If he gives you some bullshit about abusing these tires, then tell him that's fine, you will report his company to the BBB, and furthermore you'd like to speak to HIS supervisor. He'll tell you he doesnt' have one; tell him You want to speak to someone higher than him, be it the owner of the company, you want his number. Tell him if you don't get the number from him when you do get the number his name will be mentioned as saying he didn't have a boss. Repeat process; you will get your tires. Don't toast them too fast, they may want you to send them back as proof of defect.
Later Dropped, it's good to see ya again
Tommy

Hrm, who said I didn't learn anything from my last *muttered words* boss


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Kenix said:


> * Don't toast them too fast, they may want you to send them back as proof of defect.*


His advice was good until this sentance. WE WANNA SEE MOLTEN RUBBER!!!  

-Nick


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

Yeah! ^^^WHAT HE SAID! ^^^ 

j/k--I would keep the tires in tact until you recieve a refund...


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

hmm..ive had my kumho tires since march 02 and i still have plenty of tread on them..and im gulity of of burnin my tires 3 or 4 times and my kumho's are still standing strong..or shall i say rolling strong.. ..but yea ive had no probs with my kumho's sorry u did dude..see yall


----------



## Sicx13 (May 2, 2002)

well im about to find out how crappy they are. im picking up a 01 se tommorrow with PP and it has those tires on it its the one with the groove down the middle havent got a chance to look at the numbers on them


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i've got the 712's on the back and they have hardly worn...but then again these arent drive wheels. all my friends have them on their cars too and have had no problems except once one guy had giant blisters appear on the sidewalls..i guess from using the wrong tire pressure.


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> *I mounted tires for four years and Pat's right about your alignment, it was dead on. Your tire pressure was even good. It wore evenly across the tire. I learned to read tires very well and could tell someone exactly what was the problem. Used to piss off guys who had cut their springs or had hyros and drove around on fucked up alignments, they'd go through new tires in a month and want to claim the tires were defective. Then I'd point out that the moulding hairs on the tires were still there on the inside edge of the tire, with all the thread there and the outside edge was down to the belts. Not to mention that usually their tires were squared off because their suspension wasn't keeping the tires on the road. Then I'd pull the tire off, and put their rim on the balancer and show them that their $3K gold wire rims were also no longer prefectly balanced because they were bent. Looking at your tires and believing that you didn't abuse them, the tires are definately defective. *


hey thnks for the support man .. i really have almost givin up on it but you all seem to have some good ideas On what i should do... so where should I start? I did some figuring out on my own I had pep boys put it on the alignment machine and the car is right on the money still. I also put stock 13's back on with 175/70/r13 which is the same hight ratio as the 205/40/r16 so i wouldnt were them out due to alignment differences... they run fine and still have like brand new tread ive driven to pensilvania on them to MD to NC to VA beach every weekend ..... so i know its not the alignment and they were the cheepest tires i could get too ...

and KENIX i liked what you had to say too. i jsut need to really get this resolved i dont have enough money to keep doing this... seems like everyone is dicking me over my apt complex ows us 350$ when we left that they wont give to us...... then sprint is charging me for things that arnt there... its just not cool im sick of people dicking me over i wish they would all go to HEll .....


thnks again guys im gonna try to presue it again


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

> all my friends have them on their cars too and have had no problems except once one guy had giant blisters appear on the sidewalls..i guess from using the wrong tire pressure.


Who told him that? Anytime a tire has ever had a blister on the sidewall has been a manufacturer defect, and the only way I can see it happening other than that would be if the sidewall got scraped thin in that spot. I hope Kumho didn't tell him that because if they did they're full of shit. Sounds to me like their customer service sucks ass. I won't buy their tires if this is how they deal with defects. Dropped89, I'd keep talking to the boss of anyone who doesn't give you a refund or new tires. Threaten to get your state attorney generals office involved as well as theirs (if they're in a different state than you) and to file complaints with the Better Business Bureau. Tell them that a local news station is interested in doing a Consumer Alert news expose on the tire manufacturer. Make sure to mention the various alignement checks you've had done and that you can fax them copies.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

Dropped, I know how ya feel bro -- it seems like that shit is always happenin to me too -- just hang in there -- things *always* have to get better *eventually* . Just like my life's motto: Savor ever moment of the good times because the bad is always on the horizon.
Hope things get better for ya man,
Tommy


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i dont remember who told him that....i think one of his friends. about the same time, a friend of his w/some 20's wrapped in michelins had the same problem with one tire. he kept driving on it and it finally just blew. i dunno what was going on. but neither one of them contacted the manufacturer so it is not kumho or michelin's cs department that was the problem.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

kumhos crap heh....damn- bad news for me- gotta replan my "rim budget".


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'll tell you, I love my Toyo Proxes FZ4s. Great wear, grip, quiet, etc.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *I'll tell you, I love my Toyo Proxes FZ4s. Great wear, grip, quiet, etc.  *


make fun of the user names here, too! the off topic awaits!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

why don't ya take a gander at off-topic now Seva??


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

yeah why don't I;-)


----------



## MarkSR20 (Sep 17, 2002)

I have had the Kuhmo 711's for about 3 months now. I am guilty of going to the track on them twice and also doing 2nd gear rolling spins every day at least 5 times a day. And 1st gear is just a waste. The tires have probably 95% tread left on them. I am very impressed with there all around performance in snow and rain. For an all around tire it is great but if you are looking for a performance tire then it is not a good choice. But they are good enough to net me a [email protected] when they were at 32psi. Good luck with your choices. The tire size is 205/50/15 on stock B14 rims. Thanks


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

ive just cut my losses a while back and said live and learn... its pretty funny actually now everyone that am friends with wont touch those tires. and they all used to buy them because the cost is perfect.. but ive come to relize with somthings you pay for you get what you pay for basically. im glad some of you have had great experience with the tires i wish i could have said the same. its bad engouh the tires i recieved were crap but the fact that there was no customer service.. so they have lost many customers. 

I will still continue to promote how awfull there company and tire is jsut because thats what they deserve from me  

I have learned i need to buy expensive tires which sux but its ok i will be happy.

i still might do a burn out contest or somthing with the tires. nothing too crazy since ive been growing older i guess become more easy on my car and less non descretional.

thanks for all the help again.

btw im gonna be looking for the best tire i can get for touring because im driving to california in may of 2003 yes in my b12 hitting 200k


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

expensive tires are the best but always check Costco first when buiying tires. I got an amazing deal one Michelin Arctic Alpins there. There are some of the best snow tires ive ever had. I love em, and the fact that i have money to blow on Nismo Shoulder pads and tshirts and stuff  .

oh, will we ever get to see you convert the tires into smoke? (Bigass video burnout?!?) pleaseeee? 

-Nick


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

dropped , i still have 2 of my kumhos from the original set that came with my wheel last november. the only reason i dont have the other 2 is because i forgot to do the most important thing that ur suppose to do when u get new wheels and tires, and alignment. and then again u r running 17 on the b12 ,right? it might be time for a camber kit , man


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

dropped sorry to be off topic but I see you're from Richmond.. me too  
I have Kumho's on my car too, I've had them for a month or so and I love them... I haven't read through all the replies yet but I guess you had flukes... sucks that they won't grant your warranty :\


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2003)

*kumho tires*

dropped 89 is another tire maker or an idiot


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2003)

Street - Falken Azenis
Track - BF Goodrich GForce
Autocross - Toyo Proxes


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

I bought a new front pair of tyres that have 2500 miles on them now, they are Kumho 769's, 195-60 HR on 14" alloy rims and they seem to have hardly any wear at all. Quite happy with them.
- Clive


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: kumho tires*



jet said:


> *dropped 89 is another tire maker or an idiot *


You are such a NOOB!!!!!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: kumho tires*



1CLNB14 said:


> *You are such a NOOB!!!!! *


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: kumho tires*



jet said:


> *dropped 89 is another tire maker or an idiot *


 welcome to the boards , man. to answer ur question, dropped89(josh) is a pretty cool guy so go easy. secondly, apparently u havent met or been introduced to some of the NICER admins like adam and others. just watch what u say with one post under ur belt there, tito


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: kumho tires*



jet said:


> *dropped 89 is another tire maker or an idiot *


I am one of the "nicer" mods. There is no need for a statement like that. Dropped has been around since back in the day. I can say for sure hes not an idiot.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Dropped89 is OG fo sho!:cheers:


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Dropped89 is OG fo sho!:cheers: *


yup


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

*!*

wow , this post is still in the running lol..

I think this post has hit a record for how long its been kept active.

sorry i havnt been around much guys, Ive got me a new girlie and a new band, and ofcourse im still rebuilding the engine in my 89 sentra. Gotta do it right the first time!

well whatever anyone sais. I am not an idiot, and I dont believe that my dad or my friends are either, on the topic of these tires I was not alone on my opinion of my tires, Mechanics and engineers both have looked and my tires and said geeze those are crap lol, see I blame it on a fluke, a flaw in a batch or single set, you know how people come out with problems when there born that dont make since, now do you call the parents of the kids idiots or do you just except the fact that somthing wasnt right>?

anways, the certin set of tires I had were crap, and thats that, i sold my rims to a fellow b12ver, the rims were 16's and i was running a 205/40/r16 

I am saving up to upgrade to 17's and yes Im getting a camber kit to go with those.

Im redoing alot, going with coilovers and blah blah blah you know I guess ill just show it off when im done and save myself the trouble of talking about it first lol  

if anyone wants to search through the rest of this topic you will find a link to my alignment specs done through professionals yes , computer balanced and aligned .

the cars camber was fine while running the tires aswell.

I appreciate those of you who know me and who have kept my name in good standing  .

when my b12 does it the road in a few more weeks it will have new mirrors and lights, along with a nice upgrade to the euro cam I finally got to putting in, New rotors and calipers have been ordered,, my old ones are just to old lol.
the front end is finaly getting a drastic makover due to the installation of the bmw e36 lights. 

itll be a hot ride again soon.

next project will be a 89 pulsar se ,,,, ca18det is going in it. thanks to a good friend and a good deal from him 


anyone from richmond hit me up , im up for meeting up anytime,, hope you dont mind a 88 volvo cause thats what I drive , you talk about pimp hell yea its pimp lol


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

yo how do you guys get that little thumbnail pic under your names again i forgot and want to do it too cause its so nifty


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

it's the avatar option under options in the user cp.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

Dropped89 said:


> *yo how do you guys get that little thumbnail pic under your names again i forgot and want to do it too cause its so nifty  *


 DOH! when u first asked i thought u meant AIM. thats why i gave u those directions


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: !*



Dropped89 said:


> *
> I appreciate those of you who know me and who have kept my name in good standing  .*


No problem.
Without your original site, I might of never started fixing up my Sentra to begin with.

I think it was a bad batch as well.
I have the Kumho Ecsta Supra 712's, and they seem to be fine.

Can't wait to see the the B12 when you get it done.


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

thank ya thank ya


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

thank ya thank ya


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i have the kuhmo 711 

they are just fine


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Wow, I thought I was the only person to ever wear out a new set of itres that quickly!For me, they were the front tires on a RWD car and wore out in only 5k mi.BFG Radial T/A's and it was a long itme ago-like 10 yrs.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

> You are such a NOOB!!!!!



:balls:


----------



## fantacmet (Mar 26, 2005)

First of all so far I hve only read the first couple of pages, I have Kumho's on my truck and they are simply the best tire I've ever run. So far what it sounds like is you bought and paid for a certain set of tires and the dealer gave you a different set because the person who grabbed them wasn't paying attention or didn't know the kumho line very well. Kumho doesn't have a satisfaction gaurantee policy so it's not surprising they are of no help, you can't really blame Kumho for that. Some manufacturers have it some don't. You should be bitching at the dealer. Take them to the cleaners, if they won't own up to it, you have all the proof you need with the sidewall lettering and your receipt. Nothing against the law in ANY state about sitting on public property in front of their place of business with a sign telling people what they did wrong. As long as you are not physically blocking access to them, there is nothing anyone can do about it. I realize you may not have the time to do this, but if you do, then someone dissatisfied enough to go through that trouble is going to make more people then you realize think twice about doing business with them.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

@ fantacmet

... you do realize that this thread is almost 6 years old... most of us are on different sets of tires (and cars) now.


----------

